# bust close to home



## chicken wing (Nov 15, 2012)

ARVIN, Calif. - The Arvin Police Department seized thousands of steroid pill bottles and vials filled with liquid steroids during a drug bust on Tuesday.

Officers said they went to a house in the 500 block of Peace Street after receiving a tip from a district attorney investigator about suspicious activity.

Police said they found 1,547 bottles of steroid capsules, worth about $1.23 million. They say they also found 1,107 of vials with liquid steroids, worth about $88,500. Officers said the drugs are all anabolic steroids.

Officials believe the distribution was not local because boxing and shipping equipment was also found on site.

Police also recovered two firearms and a book on marketing.

APD has not made any arrests in what has been deemed the biggest drug bust an officer can remember.

Neighbors said they only saw one large, muscular man at the home.

Officials said 29-year-old Michael Robert Breitel is their only person of interest at this time.

Police said it is possible the case could be turned over to Federal officials.

Copyright2012 Scripps Media, Inc. All rights reserved. This material may


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 15, 2012)

1.23 million in capsules? Must have been 1547 five gallon buckets full. 



This part made me lol
*Neighbors said they only saw one large, muscular man at the home.*


----------



## Azog (Nov 15, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> 1.23 million in capsules? Must have been 1547 five gallon buckets full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha right? Each "bottle of dem steroid pills" was worth $795.09 "according to officials". LOL


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 15, 2012)

Now that's a big one. Wonder how the labels read?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 15, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Now that's a big one. Wonder how the labels read?



Relative to the nickel and dime shit we're used to reading about....and by the way, the state of Ca. won't decide if they're gonna turn it over to the Feds. The Feds will make that decision.
In Ca. the feds are picking most of the gun cases. They're also picking up any crime that involves gang members so they can use the RICO charge.
I know guys that were in state prison serving time and they got pulled out of there to face fed charges related to the same crime. It's insane.


----------



## DJ21 (Nov 15, 2012)

Crazy. Don't really hear about too many busts in CA.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 15, 2012)

wow in arvin huh? right around the freaking corner from me!! wow getting real up in here!


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 15, 2012)

j2048b said:


> wow in arvin huh? right around the freaking corner from me!! wow getting real up in here!



No shit. I can through a rock and hit arvin from here


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 15, 2012)

LOL@ "recovering" the book on 'Marketing'. Did they also "recover" his dictionary? Cuz, you know, words can be used to communicate illegal stuff...


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 15, 2012)

Funny local radio said police found 1500 capsules and internet said 1500 bottles of capsules.  Media....


----------



## Illtemper (Nov 15, 2012)

How much actually got into evidence? I think APD is gonna have some swolle officers real soon! I know I would!!!!!!


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 15, 2012)

That may end up being a receiver - or a re-shipper since they did not mention any lab equipment.... but it is a pretty large pop regardless.

I hate it when I see this ... it's my body...... big Pharmaceutical companies are putting pressure on LE to get the competition off the streets IMHO. 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 15, 2012)

Now that's what I call a bust.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ya I agree def a reshipper and also sounds like a safe house... Wonder of it was rented to the guy in question or if it was witnes/snitch shit


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 16, 2012)

Ben thats a big deal down here state and feds cherry picking charges from each crime and running in different directions.  Its against the law but they do it anyway.  Its been a big problem lately.


----------



## PFM (Nov 16, 2012)

You nailed it again 63, it's all about money.



63Vette said:


> That may end up being a receiver - or a re-shipper since they did not mention any lab equipment.... but it is a pretty large pop regardless.
> 
> I hate it when I see this ... it's my body...... big Pharmaceutical companies are putting pressure on LE to get the competition off the streets IMHO.
> 
> ...


----------



## j2048b (Nov 19, 2012)

Another reason y im hesitant to get shit in the mail, fuck this Is literally around the corner from me give or take 25 min!

LE is gonna be all over the place! It was on the news the other night and crazy!


----------



## chicken wing (Nov 19, 2012)

Thing is the police were there for another reason and then stumbled across it. That's why you don't leave shit out in the open. You just never know who will see it.


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 13, 2013)

Azog said:


> Hahaha right? Each "bottle of dem steroid pills" was worth $795.09 "according to officials". LOL



Must have been some good shyte!! Hahaha


----------



## Yaya (Sep 13, 2013)

I will say a prayer to saint wally...patron saint of close busts


----------

